# My first grow...



## Draston (Apr 9, 2007)

So here is my first grow. The stuff I'm using is tap water to water my plants and I'm using miracle grow moister control as the potting soil. I have my ladies under a shop light with 1 Ecolux 48 inch florescent light. The light produces 1900 lumens and its 40 watts. Its a plant and aquarium light specifically.

I started 2 in the backyard about a week ago and then it started to get cold so I potted them and moved them inside. I then planted 4 more pots.

Heres a pic of my setup and two daily pics I took of my first sprout.


I'm also growing this all in my closet which is not very deep but is very wide. In one of the pics you can't see the fan but its perfectly sitting out of sight on the left side of the closet.


Do you all think I might need to invest in another light for my shop light for them? The walls in the closet are very bright with that light on and the door is solid white so it may be reflecting light as well.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 9, 2007)

*So far so good. Yes at some point your gonna need more lighting. You should have a minimum of 3,000 lumens per square foot of growing space but 5,000 would be better. Remember the more lumens the tighter your buds will be. Here is some GREEN MOJO to get them babies going. Good luck on your grow we will be following.  *


----------



## flipmode (Apr 9, 2007)

go get urself a 400 watt for about 90 or 110 on ebay.so when flowering save you the money plus its more powerful than a floresent even through floresent is better for vegetation. i usually use my hps in vegetation but got in one of those cheap 65 watt 500 watt floodlights. so ill be using that while my 1000 watt flowers


----------



## Draston (Apr 9, 2007)

I went ahead and got another bulb and now I have two 1900 lumen bulbs and that makes for 3800 lumens.

I also bought a car reflector for your windshield and covered the back of the closet so its really really bright in my closet now.


----------



## Draston (Apr 9, 2007)

Here is a pic of what the closet looks like now with the reflector up and the second bulb in.

So let me see if I get this right? Once I want to start flowering I should switch from my shop light that has two 1900 lumen 45 watt bulbs to a spot light? The kind of lights you hang and have like that metal bowl around them to direct light? How many lumens should I shoot for with them and is it because of the heat they produce that it is better during the flowering season for them?

Also, how long should I grow them before I transplant them to bigger buckets? I was told by friend growers to use those styrfoam coolers and put 3 plants per cooler. Does that sound correct? I noticed on this site that people prefer the 5 gallon buckets but I didn't know if it made a difference.


----------



## asd3reff (Apr 9, 2007)

hi there, what strain you grow?


----------



## Draston (Apr 10, 2007)

asd3reff said:
			
		

> hi there, what strain you grow?


 
its all seeds I got from bud I bought that was decent stuff. I'm almost possitive its skunk #1 from the looks of the bud I smoked and thats almost all you can get around here.

skunk runs you about 35 a half quarter and 70 for a quarter. Anything exotic you can get ahold of is 100 to 130 a quarter.

Right now i'm content with the skunk #1 strain but next time on my second grow I am going to order some ice seeds cause that plant looks hella awesome and all I hear is good stuff from the high.


----------



## 3patas (Apr 10, 2007)

good luck my friend alot of love , effort and time and you will be smoking soon


----------



## Draston (Apr 10, 2007)

3patas said:
			
		

> good luck my friend a lot of love , effort and time and you will be smoking soon


 
Yeah I'm pretty stoked the two plants that I started a week before the others are 2 inches (one plant) and the other is 1 inch now and one has 2 small small leaves that are just coming out of the stalk and the other has 2 really small ones and I today noticed 2 more beginning to grow from the 2 already there from the center of the stalk inside the other leaves.

I also checked on some of the other pops by digging down and checking on the seeds to see if they sprouted and some of them did (2 of the 2 I checked) so I'm pretty ecstatic at this point.


I also made a mightnight trip to walmart tonight and picked up a bottle of superthrive for 7 bucks (sweet deal) and another car window shield thing so I come completely cover all the walls and the area around the plants so they get the most light possible.

How often should I water with the superthrive stuff or do I mix a gallon and just replace normal tap water with the superthrive water from now on?


----------



## Draston (Apr 10, 2007)

Added another car window reflector to reflect all the walls around the plants last night and had another girl come up (hopefully, daddy loves his girls more anyways).


----------



## Exile06 (Apr 10, 2007)

get that flouro closer man like a 2-4 inches or there gonna strech!!! as long as ur temps r fine and u have a fan u should be able to get that light real close.


----------



## Draston (Apr 10, 2007)

okie doke thanks for the tip, I'm gonna go move it now.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 10, 2007)

hey bro just wanted to say that those little ladies look great man good luck and i will see ya around peace.


----------



## Exile06 (Apr 10, 2007)

if you can get any CFL's the sprialy ones , rig them up to they will help alot ,


----------



## Draston (Apr 10, 2007)

I just moved the light. Do you think that its close enough now?


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 10, 2007)

Draston said:
			
		

> I just moved the light. Do you think that its close enough now?


that should be great i keep mine about four inches away good luck bro peace


----------



## Brouli (Apr 10, 2007)

man im glad you moved your light closer couse those plants a lonnnnnnng they lookin for light big time.   4-5 inches is the best i think


----------



## Draston (Apr 10, 2007)

think they are a little tooo long?


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 10, 2007)

ya that's from stretching they shouldn't stretch any more now that the light is close. is there any more room in the pots to add more soil if so add some bury the stem if not when u trans plant them bury the plant almost up to the fist set of leaves good luck peace


----------



## Draston (Apr 10, 2007)

yeah there is a little room so i'll try covering the stem and when I transplant them I'll burry the stem a bit. Will roots come out of the stem if I burry it in the soil?


----------



## Draston (Apr 11, 2007)

exile thanks for the tip. The one that broke soil yesterday after I moved the light only got half as tall the the other two and started the grow its first two leaves where as the other two got a little longer. The shorter one has a larger stalk too! Compared to the the other two at least.

2 of my other plants broke soil this morning so now I have 5 of my 6 original plants up above soil. I checked the 5th to see if there was any growth and I couldn't find any so I'm germinating 4 seeds right now in my drawer and hopefully one will sprout so I can transplant it into the 6th pot.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 11, 2007)

Draston said:
			
		

> exile thanks for the tip. The one that broke soil yesterday after I moved the light only got half as tall the the other two and started the grow its first two leaves where as the other two got a little longer. The shorter one has a larger stalk too! Compared to the the other two at least.
> 
> 2 of my other plants broke soil this morning so now I have 5 of my 6 original plants up above soil. I checked the 5th to see if there was any growth and I couldn't find any so I'm germinating 4 seeds right now in my drawer and hopefully one will sprout so I can transplant it into the 6th pot.


hey bro glad to hear that two more of ur plants broke soil that is great. as for the small stocky one that is what u want with the light close now they all should get nice and stocky good luck again and hopefully they all end up females peace


----------



## Draston (Apr 12, 2007)

yeah today the one that had the short thick stock kind of reached up a bit more so I put text books under each pot to move them all 1 inch closer to the light. Just a heads up. My first plant to break soil now has 4 leaves. The first two are about the size of a thumb fingernail and the smaller ones are about the size of a pinky finger fingernail.


----------



## 3patas (Apr 12, 2007)

congra i am happy your new crop is doing well good luck


----------



## Draston (Apr 12, 2007)

3patas said:
			
		

> congra i am happy your new crop is doing well good luck


 
yeah man the early days of growth are magical lol. I'm entertained after an 8 hour shift because I get to come home and see how much my babies have grown. Hell almost every hour to 3 hours you can see a significant difference.


----------



## 3patas (Apr 12, 2007)

good luck my friend look at mines 18 days in to flowering they are 46 day old what you think oh and under cfl


----------



## Draston (Apr 13, 2007)

After one week of growing here are my plants.

2 are pretty big and one is right behind them. The other two have only been topside for like 2 to 3 days tops. The 6th pot on the end doesn't have anything in it right now. Still germinating my seeds to plant in it.

I took a little dirt and covered the two biggest ones up on their stem a bit (as far as I could with the pots they are currently in).

[edit] right after I took that picture I put white sheets of paper over the books to maybe reflect a little more light.


----------



## 3patas (Apr 13, 2007)

hey they look very nice but you have those lights too far from your plant remember 2 to 3 inches away from the plants or you can put your hand betwen the light and the plant and if is to hot for you is hot for your babys htats the best way to check so good luck whats happenin is that they grow too high and then when your plants start growing big fat fan leaf yor stem is too weak and your plant will dropyou know what else help ventilation small fan will strengh the stem with a bit of wind hiting the leaf good luck my friend peace out


----------



## Draston (Apr 14, 2007)

my germinations sprouted today and I planted one. I'm goning to let the others germinated and play jonny appleseed later on once it gets a bit warmer outside (maybe in 2 or 3 days).

My plants have jumped in size in the last day. One is working on its 6 and 7th leaves now. Also I was told when I transplant them I need to burry everything up to the first two round leaves under the ground including the round leaves. He told me that they would turn into roots and this is esential. 

Does this sound correct? Never read anything like that before. Also, when do you all think I need to move the light up a bit to promote growth or will they just grow all the way up to almost touching the light and then I know its time to move it.


----------



## Draston (Apr 14, 2007)

almost forgot the pics


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 14, 2007)

Draston said:
			
		

> my germinations sprouted today and I planted one. I'm goning to let the others germinated and play jonny appleseed later on once it gets a bit warmer outside (maybe in 2 or 3 days).
> 
> My plants have jumped in size in the last day. One is working on its 6 and 7th leaves now. Also I was told when I transplant them I need to bury everything up to the first two round leaves under the ground including the round leaves. He told me that they would turn into roots and this is esential.
> 
> Does this sound correct? Never read anything like that before. Also, when do you all think I need to move the light up a bit to promote growth or will they just grow all the way up to almost touching the light and then I know its time to move it.


hey bro hows it going man plants are looking great. as for transplanting them yes bury them right up to the first leaves and the stem will grow roots out of it and make the plant get stronger too. thats what i do and never have any problems matter of fact i have to do that to a few of my plants cause they stretched on me cause my lights died on me and had to use temp lights that made them stretch alls good though. good luck on the new seed lings too bro see ya around peace. oh by the way i think it was me to tell u to bury them to the first leaves lol dont remember im stone lol peace


----------



## Draston (Apr 14, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> hey bro hows it going man plants are looking great. as for transplanting them yes bury them right up to the first leaves and the stem will grow roots out of it and make the plant get stronger too. thats what i do and never have any problems matter of fact i have to do that to a few of my plants cause they stretched on me cause my lights died on me and had to use temp lights that made them stretch alls good though. good luck on the new seed lings too bro see ya around peace


 
Thanks for the info. Just wanted to make sure it was correct. If you don't mind me asking what time should I transplant them? I was told do it once they start working on their 6th and 7th leaves. IS this correcT?


----------



## Exile06 (Apr 14, 2007)

go to wallmart or any hardware store and get some CFL'S they will key alot considering they put out anywhere from 1000 -2600 lumens each depending on wattage look for 42 watters ,


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 14, 2007)

yes that would be best but if they are root bound or in need for transplant then i would trans plant them if they can wait then wait support them with some sticks and throw a fan on them on low that will strengthen them up but u probably no that lol peace


----------



## Draston (Apr 14, 2007)

I have a fan on them right now that is on high  has been since they were seedlings. I'm currently at 3800 lumens with my shop light. I might go for one of those later today. See if I can find a 1000 lumens one cause if I got a 2000 one that would put me at 5800 lumens and I don't want my plants to melt so I think i'll be safer with 4800 lumens.


----------



## 3patas (Apr 15, 2007)

hey my friend more lumens more grow simple as that justput your hand between the plant & the light if is to hot for you it probably its to hot for your plants so peace out any help i am here


----------



## ms4ms (Apr 15, 2007)

all info I pass I have learned on this forum, and my grow which you can read about here. Just posted it. Planting together is not advisable. If you get males in with ladies you have big problem. MJ likes to move in the root system so bigger is better. I did compromise with a 3 gallon pot. Stems will show strain when getting to tight in current container. Why wait, just transplant.


----------



## Draston (Apr 15, 2007)

ms4ms said:
			
		

> all info I pass I have learned on this forum, and my grow which you can read about here. Just posted it. Planting together is not advisable. If you get males in with ladies you have big problem. MJ likes to move in the root system so bigger is better. I did compromise with a 3 gallon pot. Stems will show strain when getting to tight in current container. Why wait, just transplant.


 
does each one need to go into a 5 gallon pot?


----------



## ms4ms (Apr 15, 2007)

it has been stated that the best size to use is between 3-5 gallons per plant


----------



## Draston (Apr 15, 2007)

ms4ms said:
			
		

> it has been stated that the best size to use is between 3-5 gallons per plant


 
ok I just transplanted like 4 of them into larger 10 inch pots and two are still a little to small to be transplanted (1 just needs to grow a bit more and the other hasn't even popped soil yet).

I'm going to see if they are alright after the transplant before I take photos because some of them had some very big root systems in the small pots and some of them broke off and they may be in shock. I'll post pics in the morning to see if they are fine.


----------



## 3patas (Apr 15, 2007)

hes right you dont want root bound everything on a large scale for mariguana is good  exept water and nuts so you should get bigger pots on the future but you are good for now


----------



## Draston (Apr 15, 2007)

3patas said:
			
		

> hes right you dont want root bound everything on a large scale for mariguana is good exept water and nuts so you should get bigger pots on the future but you are good for now


 
so do you think it will be ok that a few roots broke off when transplanting? Or will so many come back to replace them because of the larger pots they are in now?


----------



## 3patas (Apr 15, 2007)

well its not ok for some broken roots but they will grow  so smoke a bowld and relax anythin just ask


----------



## 3patas (Apr 15, 2007)

they will survives dont worry


----------



## crintonator (Apr 15, 2007)

when transplanting just make sure you aggravate the soil before trying and turn it upside down and shake it out dont pull. Ive lost good chunks of roots before, with hydro ill pull them up and cut them so they dont clog up system, they recover well.


----------



## Draston (Apr 16, 2007)

crintonator said:
			
		

> when transplanting just make sure you aggravate the soil before trying and turn it upside down and shake it out dont pull. Ive lost good chunks of roots before, with hydro ill pull them up and cut them so they dont clog up system, they recover well.


 
yeah its a few hours later and they all look fine. I watered them before I transplanted but all that new soil seemed to dry it all up (the watering I did earlier). So I gave them all another good drink. I noticed once I watered that some of those round leaves became visible again so I pushed them down and covered them with soil.

I also just got back from wal mart and bought a CFL 2700 lumen bulb and have it shining atm against some car reflectors to bounce light to the plants (right now the plants are like 3 inches from the shop light so I can't hang the cfl near them but it does make the closet brighter so I figured it couldn't hurt. Obviously 6 plants are not going to be given enough light off 6800 lumens from 1 shop light with 2 bulbs and 1 cfl. So when the time comes I'm going to move the shoplight up and then purchase another shoplight and put them side by side so the entire width of my closet has a shoplight across it and then on the sides I'm going to attach a hanging cfl on the left and the right to provide light to the top of the plant with the shop light and the bottom with the cfl's. Seemes to be my best bet.


----------



## Draston (Apr 16, 2007)

After transplanting last night I put 4 of my plants into shock . Anyways, after one nights rest they all came out of the shock except for one. Its bottom leaves are still pretty droopy but its top leaves still look really healthy. I think it got hit harder than the others so its going to need at least 2 days to come out of its shock. Anyways, heres some pics.

I also jonny apple seeded those other 4 germinations in the field behind our house in a patch of bushes. Heres to hoping the cops don't find them .


----------



## crintonator (Apr 16, 2007)

dont worry shell come back, good job on the burying up to the leaves, it will help promote root growth.


----------



## 3patas (Apr 16, 2007)

good luck looking good


----------



## Draston (Apr 17, 2007)

They all came out of shock 100 percent except for the one that was worse off than the others. None of the other plants leaves are droopy anymore except this one. Its leaves per say arn't droopy, like sagging but it picked them back up its just looks like some parts of the leaves died but half of it made it. I figure  since it isn't dead already that its going to live so  I'll just prune those disgusting leaves once its gets a few more.


----------



## 3patas (Apr 17, 2007)

hope your little devil feel beter in the morning


----------



## Draston (Apr 17, 2007)

almost forgot a pic of the sick plant.

the two main ones look fine about half way up then they get all crinkly and the one pointing up in the picture looks like its deformed (half of the leaf looks perfect and the other half looks horrible. Lastly, the bottom leaf looks untouched and it has 3 smaller leaves growing out of it as of late so I figure its going to be fine. It would have already died if it was in trouble me thinks.


----------



## Draston (Apr 22, 2007)

Upgraded my closet...

Added another shop light right next to the other one with 2 more bulbs at 1900 lumens each and also bought another cfl and metal hanging light that is 2700 lumens. I currently now have 13k lumens in my closet and my plants are all looking really really healthy (even the one that started to shrivel up in the last post.

As for my outdoor plants the three out of the 4 that were germinated sprouted and out of those 3, 2 lived. I guess its survival of the fittest being that its still getting to the 50's at night here which isn't the best for them. I grew them from seeds outside (well I germinated inside) and my boy across town gave me 6 sprouted seedlings, but hes no grower (just messing around with it for me) and gave me 6 sprouted plants that really really stretched because he left them in a window sill so I dunno if they will make it outside but I'm going to try none the less.


[edit] I almost forgot to say I also go rid of my large black cyclinder fan as it was too tall to fit under the first set of racks i'm hanging my shop lights from and was causing a space issue (fine for 5 plants, not for 6) so I went to wal mart and got a small desk fan which actually moves more air than the cyclinder fan and is really really small. Its so strong I have to have it on the first set of shelves and point it down at the top of the shop lights and it still moves enough air so that the plants under it still shakes a little from the air so its perfect (not too strong and not to weak of a breeze).

This is 2 weeks into growing btw.


----------



## Draston (Apr 27, 2007)

19 days into my grow. Ladies looking pretty healthy :clap: !


----------



## 3patas (Apr 28, 2007)

looking good 1 more lamp will help alot they getting big they need more light


----------



## Draston (Apr 29, 2007)

3patas said:
			
		

> looking good 1 more lamp will help alot they getting big they need more light


 
Yeah I have those hanging metal lamps on the side that I plan on attaching to the side shelves with these clamps they came with but they need to get bit taller. I'm wasting a lot of light right now by them just hanging shining directly on the floor.


Later on after I'm done veggin' them I'm going to buy a kit from HID HUT and use a sodium bulb for their flowering period. I think I might veg them for 2 or 3 months.


----------



## Draston (May 1, 2007)

Today was a sad day, I went outside to see how my outdoor babies were doing  and 4 of them were eaten by something . All that were left was the baby stalks and the round and everything above the stalk was eaten. Also one of the 3 left has holes in it as something is munching on it. The other ones of the 3 is really small and I don't expect it to make it. The other one I have in a pretty good spot and its doing pretty well. I'm going to try and water it tonight since it is sooo hot today with a weak formula of superthrive in some purified mineral water.


----------



## Draston (May 5, 2007)

Day 28 and the babies are looking pretty healthy. I've learned a lot this go around for my next grow, mainly watering habits and first signs of problems. All the babies as is are pretty healthy. In 2 or so weeks I'm going to order my HPS system and once it gets in I'm going to redo my closet and then after a week of adjusting them to the new light I'm going to throw them into flowering. 


PICS!


----------



## 3patas (May 7, 2007)

nice looking my friend keep it up good luck


----------



## Draston (May 7, 2007)

3patas said:
			
		

> nice looking my friend keep it up good luck


 
Yeah, Bertha, the one in th last pic to the far left at an angle is sitting pretty at 15 inches of growth still in veg . Once I get my HPS light in like 3 weeks I hope for her to shoot up at least another half a foot before I start flowering. She is super healthy and next watering I'm starting nutes.


----------



## 3patas (May 7, 2007)

let me know whats up


----------



## Draston (May 8, 2007)

well last night before I went to bed I started my first set of nutes on the babies (1 gal of tap water + 6 to 7 drops of superthrive from an eye dropper) and the girls seem to love it. I think over the 7 hour period while I was asleep they shot up a half inch to an inch. Picture after I get out of final in a few.


----------



## cjf2612 (May 8, 2007)

Nice plants man,well done.


----------



## Draston (May 8, 2007)

Ok heres pictures after the first night of nutes day 31 of veg.


----------



## Draston (May 8, 2007)

sigh I just went out to check my plants ouside and they are all gone. The two small ones with little holes in them and the larger one. I think something ate them like the other small ones a week ago. Sigh, outdoor plants are such a bother.  I died a little on the inside when I saw them gone.


----------



## 3patas (May 8, 2007)

my friend go indoors it will solve all your problems


----------



## 3patas (May 8, 2007)

Draston said:
			
		

> Ok heres pictures after the first night of nutes day 31 of veg.


 nice looking babys you probably dont notice too much cuz you see them every day but its a big difrent when some body else look at them and they look huge god bless your babys


----------



## Draston (May 12, 2007)

ok update Day 35 of Veg.


----------



## Draston (May 19, 2007)

Day 42 of Veggie


----------



## Gods Advocate (May 19, 2007)

very nice. what nutrients are you using? are you using them consistently? everytime you water or every other? what strength are they?i cant remember if you mentioned it or not already so sorry if you're repeating yourself lol


----------



## Draston (May 20, 2007)

I'm consistently using SuperThrive everytime I water. I'm up to putting 8 drops into a gallon of water. I started out with a lower dosage and slowly worked my way up.


----------



## herbman (May 20, 2007)

nice grow how much light u got in there?


----------



## Draston (May 20, 2007)

2 shop lights with a total of 4 1900 lumen cool blue tubes in there for growing plants and then 3 2700 lumen warm cfl's (2 on the left of the closet and 1 on the right. That's a total of 15700 lumens in the closet right now.

I dunno if I'm going to have the money for the HPS system like anticipated so I think I am instead going to go to wal mart and buy 4 warm floros for my shop lights to boost the lumens from 15700 to 20900 lumens. That's a little less lumen than a small 250watt hps system gives out (round abouts of 25k lumens on those) so I think I should be fine with that hopefully.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (May 20, 2007)

they looking good how tall are they and how tall u gon let them get??


----------



## Draston (May 20, 2007)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> they looking good how tall are they and how tall u gon let them get??


 
My tallest plant is about 2 feet 8 inches tall (just measured her). I am going to let them go another week before I pick up the 4 new bulbs and put them into flowering...

So to answer your question I'm going to let them get about 3 feet tall. I hope for them to be 4 to 5 feet tall by the end of flowering (hoepfully)...


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (May 20, 2007)

you may be looking closer to 6feet if the double anyway jus keep um happy, do you know what any of them are yet??


----------



## Draston (May 20, 2007)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> you may be looking closer to 6feet if the double anyway jus keep um happy, do you know what any of them are yet??


 
nope they are still in veggie and well if you mean signs of sex I don't see any balls yet so maybe I got a crop full of females :clap:, or not, but I dunno. I'll wait till after next week when I throw them into flowering...

I just can't pay off my credit card and get my grow light with only one full week paycheck this month (because school just let out). Next month however I'll be getting my monthly bonus check (140ish dollars) + my school book money they are reimbursing me with (300ish dollarS) + I'll be getting some deposits from school books I sold on ebay + a survey I got paid for (45ish dollars). That should pay for my light in itself and on top of that I'll have enough to pay off my credit card .

They are really smelly now and if I leave the grow closet door open my room instantly smells like someone smoked a lb of weed and the living room will smell lightly of smoke as well. If its closed my room smells lightly of it... I can't imagine what it is going to smell like once they go into flowering... My friend is going to bring over a saber saw and we are going to cut a hole in the ceiling and put in a metal duct fan he had from back home so I can vent out the heat and smell into the attic to reduce the smell and heat. I'm going to make a makeshift carbon filter for it as well so that should help.

Day 50 of veggie will be their last and I'll start day 1 of flowering this sunday. On this day I will also install the ceiling duct fan and new bulbs.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (May 22, 2007)

Looking good my friend. If this is your first grow, you must have a good friend that has given you plenty of valuable pointers and helped guide you into the direction of successful growing. Can't wait to see them bud!


----------



## Draston (May 22, 2007)

yeah, my friend + this forum = wonders


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 22, 2007)

Man, they are looking great Draston.


----------



## Draston (May 23, 2007)

yeah they've grown so much since the last photos I posted. I will update this saturday for the last time with my babies in veggie . I would do it now but I want to show a big difference between each set of photos I post and I'd also like to keep the 1 week span between photo sets.

Its like a sea of green in my closet because its so small. Its 100 percent covered in green plants .


----------



## 3patas (May 23, 2007)

hey draston wazz up those babies of yours look wonderful very nice work you have done there for that i am going to give you some points check your points and keep it up well done


----------



## Draston (May 24, 2007)

Thanks man appreciate it . They are looking pretty healthly.... hopefully I get a lot of bud out of my mini sea of green .


----------



## Draston (May 24, 2007)

Woke up this morning and had to redo the light wires in my closet because the right side of the closet plant has grown taller than the lower shelf in my closet so I had to remove it and redo the wires to my lights cause I have some weaved through it. I wish my right three plants would go ahead and show me alternating nodes. My left three have already done about 6 to 7 alternating nodes each.


----------



## Draston (May 26, 2007)

Day 49 of Veggie (last day  )


----------



## droboy420 (May 26, 2007)

lookin great keep up the good work


----------



## 3patas (May 26, 2007)

looking good  well done


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (May 26, 2007)

there nice man whats the height on them??


----------



## Draston (May 26, 2007)

Bertha (the one farthest on the left) is sitting at 3 foot 3 inches.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (May 27, 2007)

Putting them on the 12/12 tommorow?


----------



## Draston (May 27, 2007)

Yup I'm going to go out before 12 pm and turn the lights off. I'm going to go 12pm to 12 am because I get off at 12 at night. Well Now that I think about it, it would be smarter to go from 1 in the afternoon to 1 at night so I have time to drive home after work .

The pictures posted today were before I replaced my lights in it so the pictures were taken with
15700 lumens in there. I just put the warm floros in there and now they are sitting in 20,200 lumens. Once I replace the last blue spectrum light tommorrow they will be in 21,700 lumens. Not a ton more but it will make a difference because I figure all warm cfl's during flowering will help a TON!


----------



## TheStickyIcky (May 27, 2007)

Watch and don't let the plants get too close to the lights or they will burn. You will have to pay closer attention. Also, what did you ever do to neutralize the light leaks?


----------



## Draston (May 27, 2007)

Yeah. When I put the  cool blue light bulbs in I'd let the plants grow into the lights and sit there for a day or so before I moved them up an inch or so. When I put these warm floros in I moved the lights 3 inches above the tops of the plants so they wouldn't burn. The thing that puzzles me with these lights is that even though they are warm cfl's and do more red spectrum why do they burn at a lower kelven? Does that mean they produce less heat?

Also StickyIcky I am going to the store tommorrow and purchasing a black door insulation kit so no light will leak. I also have a piece of double sided duct tape tapped to the bottom of the door and so no light leaks through that I'm stuffing a towel at the base of the door to block any remaing light.

The girls are starting to smell rather strong. With all the doors shut in my room and closet you can smell marijuana in the living room. I mean its not a problem right now because you can't smell it outside but many people would have problems with people coming in and smelling that and all our friends already know we smoke because we smoke with them . At some point in time I plan on making a carbon filter from a DIY I found on this site for the large PC fan (its metal and not plastic and is industrial) I'm going to install tommorrow to vent the heat and air into the attic so it doesn't vent the smell outside so neighbors can smell it.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (May 27, 2007)

Sweet, Sounds like you are ready to go. What about the ventilation system you were putting in the ceiling? And I don't know about the light question...


----------



## Draston (May 27, 2007)

Another one today got its alternating nodes so I now have 3 out of my 6 that have their alternating nodes . One kid of got 1 and then in 2 days got 6 nodes at the top in like no time. It was pretty wicked.


----------



## Draston (May 28, 2007)

I ended up sleeping in so I didn't get to turn off the lights for the babbies to start the first day of flowering until today so they got a complete 50 days of veggie and day 51 is the first day of flowering.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (May 28, 2007)

At walmart you can get a little timer that you plug your lights into and it automatically shuts the lights on and off at whatever times you want. It's like $5.


----------



## Draston (May 29, 2007)

Thanks for the tip. I went and bought one today and also picked up a plug in dimmer switch for my ventilation fan me and a friend installed today. It is small but vents the heat perfectly! I opened the door after turning it on and it was like I let the door open the entire time. Only problem is, is it was a little loud so I bought this, not knowing they existed, and so now I can slow it down and stop the humming so its not that big of a problem anymore.


----------



## asd3reff (Jun 1, 2007)

can wait to see pics with those plants in flowering stage


----------



## Draston (Jun 3, 2007)

seriously. Today is I think day 7 of flowering or something. I'm going to post pics tonight once the lights come back on (1:09 CST) . I have't looked at the girls in a day and a half after I watered them pretty well so i'm going to be supprised as to how they look. My amazon order says my grow big, tiger bloom, and big bloom will be in this friday so I'm going to start flowering nutes then. I think i'm going to hold off using the rest of my superthrive until my next grow. I don't want to burn them anymore and since i'm already a week into flowering I don't want to have to do any flushing since you have to flush superthrive out so i'm going to use the ff organic ferts instead.

Man after this grow the first thing i'm going to do is buy a new digital camera. I'm tired of having to use my craptastic cell phone camera to take pics.


----------



## Draston (Jun 4, 2007)

damnit. I got drunk last night and I think left my phone over at a friends but I dunno...

I don't have a phone to call my phone from since all my roommates are asleep as well . No pics tonight but tommorrow for sure!


----------



## Draston (Jun 4, 2007)

NEW PICS!

Day 8 of flowering (june 04)

Bertha is well over 4 feet now almost nearly 5 feet in height  . My other plants are starting to get pretty tall as well! I can't wait for my nutes to come in so I can see what that does for budding.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 4, 2007)

Looking good. Any signs of sex yet? Pollen balls? White horns?


----------



## Draston (Jun 4, 2007)

I feel like complete **** right now as right before the lights went out today they started to show definate signs of sex. My count as of right now is 5 males and 1 ******* female, sigh...

I am going to wait at least a day or two more before I yank up the males to make sure. I also borrowed a friends camera and took some pics that he is going to send me tonight so you all can have a look see and see if they are males or not or if i'm just freaking for no reason at all...

I feel like crap


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 4, 2007)

Yeah man. Like I told you, its just a freak of nature that it came out that way. I'm still anxious to see the pictures. I hope you are wrong...


----------



## Capone (Jun 4, 2007)

how many left?


----------



## Draston (Jun 4, 2007)

well as is right now I am sitting with 5 males and 1 female. Hopefully after tonight they'll show more signs of sex after the lights come on and if not i'll check again in the morning. I don't have a decent digital camera and my friends didn't want to focus very well but I did get some decent photos from it. They def get the point across.


----------



## Draston (Jun 5, 2007)

Well tonight came and went, 5 males and 1 female . Tommorrow i'm uprooting them all and keeping the soil because it doesn't have any of the fertilizer pellets in it and if I put new soil in the pots and did cuttings it would fry them for sure!

So I'm going to cut all the leaves off of all of them and put them in one sack and then put all the stems in another to let them dry for hash . Then I'm going to buy some clonning solution and take 3 clones from the mother and put them in the old soil from the other plants. Then after they take root in a week or so I'm going to use my organics on them and while they are in shock i'm going to superthrive them to get them out of it. Hopefully then i'll be back in buisness size wise.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jun 5, 2007)

sorry bout the males. i hope when u take clones that they do well. good luck


----------



## Draston (Jun 6, 2007)

I'll post pics tommorrow but as soon as it hits 1 o clock i'm going to start cutting up my boys to make ready for some hash


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 6, 2007)

hey man it HYDRO333 it looks like u now what u are dion and your setup is pretty similer what iam planing to do so i wanna ask u if it is ok to put a 250 watt hps light in a 2ft by 2ft and 5ft high LITTLE room it kinda looks like yours anyway my question is would it get to HOT and might there be a chance of a FIRE and also what about HUMIDITY and any other problems i might encounture in the future so if u got this please send me a message or if anyone else reads this and knows what i should do please send me a message my user name is HYDRO333. PLEASE VERY URGENT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Capone (Jun 6, 2007)

Check out my grow journal


----------



## Draston (Jun 6, 2007)

Hydro333 I used a saw and cut a hole in the ceiling of my grow closet and put a exhaust fan so its not hot in my room by any meats. Its rather cool actually.

I just got done hacking up my 5 males. I got like 2 lbs of leaves out of all of them and a 1lb (maybe more on the 2 and 1 lb) in a grocery bag in the kitchen. I'm going to make the hash the day after tomorrow.

[edit]

Almost forgot! I also respositioned the lights so that the plant is receiving a ton more light now. All 20k + lumens are directed straight at her. 4 4 foot floros are domed over her and then I have 3 cfls circled around her giving her light! Hopefully she'll be a beast!


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 6, 2007)

what kind of hash you making man, i`ve had around 5-7 males too this grow. i`ve transplanted out the MG MC soil. i`ve got a male still growing that smells great dude,i`m gonna try making some hash with butane, hope i don`t blow up the house!
good luck with flower man.


----------



## Draston (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm going to make gumby hash. I had a friend that told me about the butane method but it seems like its pretty in depth and you have to left the butane evaporate off, said with the iso oil method. The gumby method is just draning off excess water and letting the resin sink to the bottom. The dude in the tutorial said he got a ball once he was done that weighed almost 2 oz's!

Out of 1lb of stems and 2 lbs of leaves I hope to get the same amount!


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 6, 2007)

yo draston how u post ure own threads?


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 6, 2007)

When you are viewing a forum (EX: Grow Journals), Look at the top left, right above where the threads are and you will see a button that says "New Thread", click on that.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 6, 2007)

Yo man.. you wont get nearly that amount off male plants... in the gumby video he is using 2pounds of bud trimmings from ak47.. those trimming would prolly get you piffed as all hell.. basically what you are doing using gumby method is getting the leaves sooo cold and stirring them up.. the crystal seperates from the leaves.. so inless those leaves are caked up with crystal.. expect minimum return.. i used about 3pounds of shake..and i got 1/2oz of bubble hash.. and it wasnt amazing when compared to the black stuff you see in the gumby video....


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks TheStickyIcky helped alot peace


----------



## Draston (Jun 7, 2007)

RatherBBurnin said:
			
		

> Yo man.. you wont get nearly that amount off male plants... in the gumby video he is using 2pounds of bud trimmings from ak47.. those trimming would prolly get you piffed as all hell.. basically what you are doing using gumby method is getting the leaves sooo cold and stirring them up.. the crystal seperates from the leaves.. so inless those leaves are caked up with crystal.. expect minimum return.. i used about 3pounds of shake..and i got 1/2oz of bubble hash.. and it wasnt amazing when compared to the black stuff you see in the gumby video....


 
I just strained off the 5 gallon bucket and put it in the jar and I have been watching it settle for the last 30 mins and I have about a quarter inch thick line of hash at the bottom of my jar . I'm super happy about this and I'm letting the 5 gallon bucket settle again for another 4 hours and then I'm going to do it again in another jar just to make sure I got all I can out of this 2 lbs of leaf. I'm really just looking for anything I can possibly get because anything is better than nothing, right? Also I just wanted to dabble in this hash making so that if I wanted to make it later on I could do so faster and quicker and with less mess! I definetly right now have more than 4 bowls settled at the bottom of the first jar. I'm going to smoke 1 bowl of the stuff on my own just to see how it smokes. I'll report back!


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 7, 2007)

how does this method work? sounds interesting, and i have a male with a great sent coming from it. i would like to try this.


----------



## Draston (Jun 9, 2007)

I don't know about just one male because it took 5 4 foot + males to make 4 grams of hash... One plant was over 5 feet tall! It's def. worth trying though. Basically you strip all the plants of their leaves and then put them into a bucket with cold water and then add ice. I had some much ice in there (22lb's so that it hurt to put your hand in it. Then took a hand drill with a mixer blade attached and stirred the leaves in the water until they were almost minced. The water at this point was a dark soupy pea green color. 


On a side note I lost my phone so I need to get that sorted out before I can  post any pics because that was what I was using to do so and I also juiced my baby tonight with fox farm products for the first time (big bloom and tiger bloom). I can't wait to see if it changes the condition of my plant .
I then took a basic strainer and put it over another bucket and strained the leaves out of the bucket. I squeezed them in clumps as hard as I could when they got caught going through the strainer which released precious crystals . I then through them away. I then strained the bucket again to get more leaves out and then took an even finer strainer and got out the even bigger particles.

Then I let the bucket settle on a table for 4 hours (the hash will settle at the bottom. I then took a aquarium hose and siphoned off the water on top till there was only a half of an inch of water left in the bucket (you will see green particles at the bottom of the bucket.

I poured this into a empty pickle jar and let it settle for 2 hours. Then I siphoned off the water again and was less with very little water and mostly settled hash! I then took a spoon and scraped it out and put it on wax paper. At this point its a pea soup green goo because of the water. I took paper towels and sucked up the water being careful to not soak up hash and let it dry on the towel. Once you do this enough hash will stop sticking to the paper towel and you have to press it to get water to come out. Once that is done you can take the spoon and carefully scrape it from the wax paper. It now looks like brittle flakes. Take the flakes and just roll them into your hand until it forms a ball. Let the ball sit for a while (I let it sit over night) and it will harden and loose water weight.

Once dry, your done! You now have a hash ball that you can pick off of and roll into smaller balls and smoke out of a pipe or bong! Its good stuff, not directly as potent as normal bud but its really good stuff that lasts a good while. We packed 3 bowls tonight (small small balls) and I'm pretty baked right now, 3 hours later .

I'm pretty happy because the hash is the first product i've made from homegrown stuff from myself to get high with. Its like I see the fruits of my labor (even though it sucks they were not female). I like it a lot.


----------



## Draston (Jun 11, 2007)

Day 15 (June 11) of flowering . Males are removed!


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 11, 2007)

She looks good. They only thing that would make it better if it was "They" instead of "She".


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 11, 2007)

good job Draston, how many males did you get dude?:bong:  :bong:


----------



## Draston (Jun 11, 2007)

5 

I made hash out of them and got 1.6ish grams total worth. It was potent stuff too! I got high off 1.6 grams of hash like 6 or 7 times and there is still enough to get high two more times if I ration it .


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 11, 2007)

so i take it your hash from them got better after it dried? i remember you saying it wasn`t too hot, but it got you high...
what colour was the finished product man?
BTW, as it`s your last and only girl, why not start another grow, and remove the female to a dark space for the 12 hours while the new recruits are on 24/7? you`ll be able to harvest more often, i`ve done the same thing, although i have a seperate chamber for veg/flo.
good luck man bad news about the dudes, dude.lol
:smoke1: :48: :smoke1:


----------



## Draston (Jun 11, 2007)

I wish I had the room to have a second area for flowering so I could start my next grow. I thought about trying to take some cardboard boxes I have in the living room just chilling (HDTV box and 5.1 boxes) and stack them in the corner of my room and hollow them out so when they are put together in the corner they look stacked but they are hollowed out and have lights in them but I doubt I have room for that...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2007)

i need some green mojo


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2007)

reeeally bad lol my plant die like 4 weeks into growing why is this


----------



## Draston (Jun 11, 2007)

oh and if I forgot to say it since I got my nutes in the male last friday (3 to 4 waterings ago) I've been watering them with 1 gallon of water mixed with 2 table spoons of Tigerbloom and 1 tablespoon of Big Bloom . They seem to love it as I have 100 percent non burn growth coming in . I love fox farm nutes . Also since I started using the nutes The buds have started to come in pretty strong which is always a plus.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 11, 2007)

Nice Draston! Love that grow box!!!


----------



## Draston (Jun 12, 2007)

grow box? Its a closet .


----------



## Draston (Jun 18, 2007)

June 18 (Day 22 of flowering)

She's starting to get bushy and starting to produce a lot of bud .


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 18, 2007)

looks great D, how many watts you burning man?


----------



## Draston (Jun 18, 2007)

1 1900 lumen cool blue 4 foot floro
3 3400 lumen warm red 4 foot floro's
3 2700 lumen warm red CFL's
=====
   20200 lumens total

40 watt per floro and 42 watt per CFL so 286 watts.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jun 18, 2007)

there looking really nice there man. keep up the good work.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 18, 2007)

Draston said:
			
		

> grow box? Its a closet .


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 18, 2007)

Looking good man, looking good.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 18, 2007)

Good job draston!


----------



## Draston (Jun 18, 2007)

She'll really taken off in the last day or so. I think next weeks photos will be insane. I can't wait till I get some massive colas  (well hopefully heh).


----------



## Draston (Jun 23, 2007)

Day 27 (June 23) of flowering

The plant is starting to get bushy as hell!


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 23, 2007)

She is bunching up nicely. You are starting to get some good bud growth now.


----------



## Draston (Jun 24, 2007)

yeah, she's looking really healthy . I'm excited.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 30, 2007)

Today is update day! I'm waiting!


----------



## Draston (Jul 1, 2007)

All the pictures I took are updated pics of the ones I always take and the really really new close pic that I took is a close up of the main cola bunching up nicely . Man I didn't realize how awesome of pics my new camera phone takes ! 

[edit] Day 35 (July 1st) of flowering.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 1, 2007)

She is beautiful! Can't wait to see her finished.


----------



## Draston (Jul 1, 2007)

Yeah, she's really leafy and healthy . I'm syked. I honestly can't wait till she's done so I can move on to my second grow with Widows...


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 1, 2007)

Lookin' good man.


----------



## Draston (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks! I've been looking her over pretty throughly the past few days and she is really started to produce some crystals on the leaves about the bud areas and bulk up .


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 2, 2007)

Very nice Draston!


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 2, 2007)

very good job man....you have paid attention and you are in the home stretch.
keep em happy now till the end man and they will reward you.i cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jul 2, 2007)

she looks great D, awesome work man!


----------



## whereismymind69 (Jul 2, 2007)

Very good!!!!! Realy good hope for first time growers like me... after all if you do a big research and have the great extra help from this forum we all can do it! Congratulations to you all!!!!!!!


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jul 2, 2007)

thats a nice tall lady you got there, She looks good


----------



## Draston (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words guys ! I can't wait till I can hang her up to dry!!


----------



## Draston (Jul 2, 2007)

Does anyone know if its common place to get a lot of foliage during flowering? My plant is budding like normal with tons of crystals and stuff but it has a ton of foliage. Others plants look less leafy and I was just wondering if this was a cause of a decency or something.


----------



## Draston (Jul 3, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jul 3, 2007)

I would think foilage would be a good thing.. indicating a healthy plant.. but i could be wrong..


----------



## Draston (Jul 3, 2007)

ah ok I thought something might be up with my plant. Sweet to know its nothing bad . She's just a bushy girl .


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 3, 2007)

Personally, I would break out the nair on that bush. 


Oh and RBB, you should put IMG tags on your sig.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jul 4, 2007)

good sign man, healthy plant = healthy buds :stuff-1125699181_i_


----------



## Draston (Jul 4, 2007)

Yeah I suppose. More leaves also = more stuff to make hash with. .


----------



## Draston (Jul 9, 2007)

well I fucked up. Went home for the weekend and knew before I left that my soil would dry out before I got back to rewater, and it did . I came back and my plant had a ton of shrivled up leaves and crap and I'm pissed at myself . Oh well I guess. The plan isn't dead but it isn't doing great either. I'll post pics of it next week if it recovers . This totally sucks and it is all because I didn't have big enough pots to support the plants size and to make up for it I had to water twice a day because the plant would use up all the water.

On a happier side note though I got some larger pots from home for my next grow .


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jul 9, 2007)

Draston said:
			
		

> well I fucked up. Went home for the weekend and knew before I left that my soil would dry out before I got back to rewater, and it did . I came back and my plant had a ton of shrivled up leaves and crap and I'm pissed at myself . Oh well I guess. The plan isn't dead but it isn't doing great either. I'll post pics of it next week if it recovers . This totally sucks and it is all because I didn't have big enough pots to support the plants size and to make up for it I had to water twice a day because the plant would use up all the water.
> 
> On a happier side note though I got some larger pots from home for my next grow .


how far along flower have you gone? give em water and see what happens, that`s your best bet "IMO" you could use a watering system, which will continually put drops of water to your gal, if you go away on another holiday this "drip system" will keep your ladies fine and alive until your return. it`s so easy to do man, this drip system.
if you want to know about this shoot  me a pm.
l8r


----------



## Draston (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm pretty far into flowering. I just finished week 6 so I mean its not all that bad. I'm working on week 7 now. I'm still going to finish flowering (maybe add a week) because I figure its going to take a week to recover from this stess I just put on it. Either way I still got a decent amount of bud on the plant right now.


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 9, 2007)

very nice crop  healthy as can be and super bushy!


----------



## Draston (Jul 9, 2007)

well it was super healthy.... The plant looks like complete crap now .


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jul 9, 2007)

Draston said:
			
		

> well it was super healthy.... The plant looks like complete crap now .


is it just the fan leaves, or do the buds look crap?:holysheep: :stuff-1125699181_i_ :hairpull:
how many days did you go on holiday for?


----------



## Draston (Jul 9, 2007)

I was gone for 2 days and its only the leaves. I'm going to go ahead and let it finish flowering anyways though. The bud still looks fine so thats good I guess.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jul 9, 2007)

Draston said:
			
		

> I was gone for 2 days and its only the leaves. I'm going to go ahead and let it finish flowering anyways though. The bud still looks fine so thats good I guess.


yellowing leaves are a common sight at the end of flower, as it  becomes "N" defficient". most growers will allow there bud to become "N" defficiant 
at the end of flower.
2 days should not make much difference in your final yeild, considering.
i`d flush and wait, and grow it out.:spit: cheers,lol
:lama: :bong2: :fly: :fly:


----------



## Draston (Jul 9, 2007)

no the leaves did not just yellow... I didn't water it in 2 days and to make the plant normal because of the small pot it was in I had to water twice a day.... so basically I missed 3 or so waterings....


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 9, 2007)

theyre resiliant man.. dont worry bout it .. if your bud looks fine then yer good to go  no harm done im quite sure.. just wait it out, im sure youll be burning it in no time


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jul 9, 2007)

:yeahthat:


----------



## booradley (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey, when you harvest that lady, don't cut her all the way down. Leave some green bits down low on her and put her back into veg (24/7 or whatever you used for vegging). Then clone her to be sure to get females. There are some good threads for revegging if you want to look for more info on that. At the very least, you can reveg, transplant and throw her back into blooming and get a second harvest from your girl. Not quite as good as having those five boys back and transgendered, but it still helps! Some people will even swear that the second harvest is even better than the first!


----------



## Draston (Jul 9, 2007)

yeah, I know the plant is fine, its just majorly damaged right now. After last night and I watered it and then I watered it today, its looking better, but by no means is it fine right now. I'll give it a week to recover and then once flowering is done 2 weeks later I'll see if it needs another week for flowering because of the stunt or not.

Oh and boo I bought some white widow and purple widow seeds of of dr chronics site so I'm doing my next grow with those. I'll be starting that grow journal here soon as I'm almost finished with my very first grow. This was an experiment of sorts. I learned a lot from growing this one female and I know what to do and what NOT to do next grow. I got some bigger pots from my mom when I went home this weekend (6 of them) and I'm going to stick a wal mart bag in them later today and fill them with water and see how many gallons they are. I'm pretty sure the ones I have right now are 1 gallon to 1.5 gallons, which are WAAAAY tooo small. I think these new ones are 3 gallons. I'm going to give them a try since they were free.


----------



## booradley (Jul 9, 2007)

Have I suggested a passive hydro grow to you? I know I mentioned it to many people. Maybe you're one of them. Passive hydro can be almost as easy as soil grow with significantly better results! Got two clones side by side: one in perlite and one in soil. The perlite is doing so much better. Granted, the one in soil I only water once or twice a week and the one in perlite needs to be watered every day. Of course it sounds like you do that anyway.


----------



## Draston (Jul 9, 2007)

eh, I kind of want to keep it simple. Hydro start costs are high with the pumps and whatnot. I can spend like 12 bucks at wal mart and have enough soil to last me a grow and have some left over. I have a quarter of a bag still sitting on my back porch.


----------



## booradley (Jul 9, 2007)

But you don't need pumps and what not. Pick up a bag of perlite and it costs more or less the same as soil. Then just fill your pots with perlite instead of soil. Many people are suffering under the misconception that hydro has to invlove tubes and pumps and resevors. It doesn't! The only real difference is you'll need to feed them every time you water. you can probably even use the same nutes you've been using for soil. Try it. Plant one of your babies in perlite and the rest in soil. I promise with only that little more effort you will see significant results!

Hydro can be extrmely complicated, but it doesn't need to be. Seriously, I really have no idea why people don't jsut all grow in a hydro medium instead of soil! It really isn't any more difficult! At this point, I find it easier since I don't need to worry about over watering/feeding them this way!


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 9, 2007)

I want to see pics!!

This should be NO big deal and will pull out of it by the middle of the week, man. Don't stress. She'll bounce back with no effects.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah me too,
   I'm with Sticky on this, show me the pics, and have you ever looked at Stoney's hydro ??
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Draston (Jul 10, 2007)

No I haven't looked at stoney's hydro, but I don't believe you all realize how much she dried up. I'm too ashamed to show pics. I'll show pics, middle of this week on Wednesday or Thursday perhaps.

The leaves were sooo dried out they curled upwards and back and made letter o's in some spots. Some leaves began to yellow after weeks of nothing yellowing (possibly normal but I doubt it because it happened RIGHT after I stopped watering) and when light is shown on the leaves that are somewhat alright there are parts of the leaf that light makes the leaf looks light light green and other parts of it stayed dark green. It definitely shocked the plant. I'll give it 2 to 3 more days and then I'll check back.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 10, 2007)

Might want to give her a shot of superthrive and bit of N as well.


----------



## booradley (Jul 10, 2007)

Perhaps before you do anything, flush her. Flush the **** outa her! No need addign more and more nutes if the problem is realted to that! Of course a picture and people will have a better idea what's wrong...


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 10, 2007)

Why would he flush her?


----------



## Draston (Jul 10, 2007)

ok I don't think you all are reading what I'm typing.... I FORGOT TO WATER HER! sigh... sorry to go off.


----------



## booradley (Jul 10, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> Why would he flush her?


 
Couldn't hurt could it? When I was growing in soil and encountered problems (that was clearly not due to overwatering) I would begin with a flush. Always seemed to help.

Also, if your plant dried out after only two days without water, you probably don't have a big enough pot. If you use the gallon of soil (or is it square foot of soil?) per foot of plant, you shouldn't need to water more than once a week.

In any case, I have had plenty of plants droop due to lack of water. They usually come back stronger! Of course, it takes a little while to revitalize them!


----------



## Draston (Jul 10, 2007)

ok boo, seriously, all these posts your making were addressed like 2 to 3 pages ago. Stop posting. Sorry to go off I'm just tired of people chiming in and telling me what I already know and said 3 pages ago...


----------



## booradley (Jul 10, 2007)

Sorry mate...


----------



## Draston (Jul 10, 2007)

booradley said:
			
		

> Sorry mate...


 
Sorry to go off on yah, it was more than just you. No hard feelings.


----------



## booradley (Jul 10, 2007)

No worries. I tend to be a bit long winded sometimes and defenately redundant.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jul 11, 2007)

if you didn`t water her for 2 days, she shouldn`t be in anywhere near the state your describing m8.
i`d go for a flush, followed by a nice dose of "N", aswell as the other basic essential nutes.
really need pics though, to make a full diagnosis D.


----------



## Draston (Jul 11, 2007)

nah she should do what she did. I had her in tooo waaay small of a pot for her size. I just compensated for a smaller pot by watering more often which works.

I cleaned her up today. A lot of the leaves dried up and I pulled them off and made her look cleaner. She's going to pull through, she just looks like ******** right now lol.


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 11, 2007)

whatever dont kill it will make it stronger man  im glad its gonna pull through.. good work, this'll make your harvest all that much more sweeter.. having problems with a grow isint all bad yanno? gotta actually make the mistakes before you can learn from them.. its very adventageous for you in the long run... good luck, happy smoking!!!


----------



## Draston (Jul 11, 2007)

true that 420.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 11, 2007)

Hey Dras I am glad to hear she's gonna pull thru.


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jul 11, 2007)

I dropped one of my girls when she was only a few days old and I felt like puking! But she managed to pull through although her rate of growth is very slow.

V711


----------



## Draston (Jul 11, 2007)

yeah, I was pretty pissed. I have been growing her for over 3 months and never missed a watering and then this!!! I was sooo pissed. Oh well, at least it happened late into flowering so I have a ton of bud on her still . I might/probably will extend flowering for another week because I'm pretty sure its going to take this week to recover from the shock.

I just checked again for the second time today and clipped a few more dying leaves off. Its funny now because all the stems to the damaged leaves that lived are a deep deep healthy green and the leaves on the plant that were not affected are super healthy now. Bud sites are starting to get extremely dense now too . You can't see the main stems on any of the bud sites now and I took some hemp string and tied some of the sub colas stems to the main stalk so it would stop reaching out to the left and right and be more vertical and closer to the light sources.


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 11, 2007)

sometimes missing a watering isint all too bad, depending on what stage your plants are in.. ive found that letting the rootball dry out a little bit (before flowering) kinda makes the new roots stretch out and "look" for moisture, thus establishing the pot faster.. just a theory


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jul 11, 2007)

keep an eye open for hermies man, too much stress and bang, she grows balls.   glad to hear she`s doin` better dude.


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jul 11, 2007)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> keep an eye open for hermies man, too much stress and bang, she grows balls. glad to hear she`s doin` better dude.


 
I seriously fear the day that happens to me! You think you have a nice beautiful women and then a ballsack appears! AAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## Draston (Jul 11, 2007)

even if she does go hermie she has so much bud right now I don't care . I took the leaves that fell off this morning and made hash. Took an hour out of my time and its enough to fill prolly 3 bowls . I only had like 20 or so leaves I had been saving for like a month or more in a bag in a drawer. I also bought a handheld microscope everyone has on this forum from radioshack today. Its pretty cool to see the trichs on the normal leaves . They are all still super clear though so its going to be an uppity high today .


----------



## booradley (Jul 11, 2007)

Draston said:
			
		

> even if she does go hermie she has so much bud right now I don't care . I took the leaves that fell off this morning and made hash. Took an hour out of my time and its enough to fill prolly 3 bowls . I only had like 20 or so leaves I had been saving for like a month or more in a bag in a drawer. I also bought a handheld microscope everyone has on this forum from radioshack today. Its pretty cool to see the trichs on the normal leaves . They are all still super clear though so its going to be an uppity high today .



What method did you use to make your hash?


----------



## Draston (Jul 11, 2007)

booradley said:
			
		

> What method did you use to make your hash?


 
http://www.advancednutrientsmedical....6&page=1&pp=15

follow what he does but if you don't have a ton of leaves just skip the 5 gal bucket and put like 5 cubes of ice in a small jar with the leaves + some cold water and shake vigorously and stop every once and again and stir hard with a fork or spoon. If you have a mixer then use that with 1 mixer blade attached. Takes about an hour and skip the drying part, just take a paper towl (like 5 sheets) and just tear off strips and once you pour it onto the wax paper slide the paper towel strip up to the water/hash and it will absorb the water out of. Repeat that till there is no water left and if the hash gets on the paper towel then just use a spoon and scrape it off and put it back with the rest of the hash. Easy, cheap, and you'll have smokable hash in like 1 hour.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jul 12, 2007)

Viracocha711 said:
			
		

> I seriously fear the day that happens to me! You think you have a nice beautiful women and then a ballsack appears! AAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!


lmfao:rofl: death to the balls!:hitchair: lol


----------



## Nico (Jul 12, 2007)

We all love those females. That is for sure


----------



## booradley (Jul 12, 2007)

Draston said:
			
		

> http://www.advancednutrientsmedical....6&page=1&pp=15


 
For some reason, when I click on this, it includes the "...." and therefore doesn't work for me.


----------



## Draston (Jul 12, 2007)

http://www.advancednutrientsmedical.ca/forums/showthread.php?t=16396&page=1&pp=15

try this one instead.


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Jul 15, 2007)

i can only hope my plants look as great as your beauty turned out man good job


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 15, 2007)

Can we get a ********** update?


----------



## Draston (Jul 15, 2007)

I'll update tonight if it will make you feel better .


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 16, 2007)

It will.


----------



## Draston (Jul 16, 2007)

Sorry, you woke me up earlier when you called. I was in a MJ induced coma lol.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 16, 2007)

Sorry....








SIKE!


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 16, 2007)

Lets just be real for a second.

The reason you haven't updated is because you got antsy and chopped your plant down and you are too ashamed to break it to us?


----------



## Draston (Jul 16, 2007)

Lol no... I am ashamed of what she looks like . She looks half dead and naked now.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 16, 2007)

Post up. I wanna see. I love naked fems. She coulda stood to lose plenty of leaves from the last pictures.


----------



## Draston (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeah, but a lot of leaves have browned due to the shock I put her through .


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 16, 2007)

Are you rascist? I love chocolate pudding?


----------



## Draston (Jul 16, 2007)

haha... You knows I loves that nubian godess .


----------



## Capone (Jul 16, 2007)

lol


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 16, 2007)

So....yeah. What about that update?


----------



## Draston (Jul 16, 2007)

its not 1:09.... When my lights kick on.


----------



## Draston (Jul 16, 2007)

Pics of my Burnt up girl .

Flowering Day 50 (July 16th). Entering Week 8 of flowering .


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 16, 2007)

She looks worse than I thought she would. Apparently she will make it though. Looks like you are going to get a good bit of bud from her. I almost find it hard to believe that she did that with like 48 hours of not watering.


----------



## Draston (Jul 16, 2007)

Told yeah. I know she's still good and alive though because 50 percent of her White hairs turned Brown last night.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeah, because they DIED. <EEK>


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jul 16, 2007)

damn D, they look screwed man.what`s the ph on the run-off, and have you gave her a flush?


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey Draston my plants did around the same week of flowering, are the leaves a lil crispy???? I never fixed my plant and i had to take her down early. Mine waz much worse then yours and didnt go to week 8 i made it to 7. Good luck on yours man, hope everything works out for you


----------



## Draston (Jul 16, 2007)

she's fine guys... Like I said, she looks like crap but has a decent amount of bud already on her . A lot of the leaves on the undergrowth made it through without being harmed so thats how I can tell the plant is still fine. I doubt she did any bud production this week because of the shock so I'm going to give her 2 more full weeks before I harvest her. If the trich's don't look good by then, I'm going to give her 1 more week.


----------



## Draston (Jul 22, 2007)

Day 56 of flowering (July 22) 

(I'm rounding the last week of flowering)

I know she's burnt to all hell but she still has a large decent amount of bud still on her .


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 22, 2007)

I don't think it will be ready by the end of the week, imo. Of course you have the microscope to go by the trichs, but the hairs haven't even changed colors yet.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jul 22, 2007)

yeah, i was kinda thinking the same Draston. they look....well sick.
those buds don`t look very dense and the leaves are all shrivelled.
the hairs too, even though they`re a bad indicator of harvest time look pure white.
have you gave them a good flush dude? best to do that a couple of weeks before harvest to remove salt build-up and improve flavour. 
do you have a jewellers loop or any microscope with a minimum of 30x magnification? then you can go by the trichomes which you can`t go wrong,clear-cloudy-amber or you can get a half and half of cloudy/amber for a mix of both highs.
but allways remember if the bud from her isn`t that good, it`s all the more expierience you`ll have for your next grow:lama: 
BTW, i`d give it a couple of weeks before harvest too IMHO.however, the trich`s will reveal all.
not to say that it`ll be crap though, could be some dynamite bud:confused2: 
good luck for this last phase Draston, hope it goes well for ya  :48:


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 22, 2007)

Yeah he has one of the microscopes from Radio Shack. 

You can't harvest by the hair colors, and there is really no need to since you have the equiptment needed. But, I can tell you with those soild white hairs that that bud isn't ready pure and simple.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jul 22, 2007)

damn Draston i remember when those plants were only a couple of inches high lol they have come along way the buds are looking great bro cant wait to see you cut them babies down:hubba:. So when all is said and done what u gonna do roll a blunt joint or smoke it in the bowl bong ?? lol or all the above  well bro will see ya around peace


----------



## Draston (Jul 22, 2007)

I'll probably go for all of the above lol. Yeah I have a handheld microscope that goes from 60x to 100x. I'm going to check the trichs after this week and if they don't looks cloudy/amber I'm going to give her another week to make sure. A lot of the hairs have changed to brown and amber Sticky but they don't show up on my crappy cell phone camera. Theres a possibility she is still in shove from the original anti watering .


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 22, 2007)

Man that is a beautiful girl. Sorry she dehydrated on you. She reminds me of my hashberry. Looks like you're going to have a great harvest anyway. Good luck for the remainder of the time.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey Draston-  I saw this and immediately thought about you.    Hope you like it.

:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 24, 2007)

Hmmm, don't know why that saved in paint.  Have fun and play around everyone.  

(Reminds me of when I would doodle on the front cover of the TV guide.  I would blacken teeth, add horns, wrinkles, haha.....)


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jul 24, 2007)

lol, thanks Smokin Mom. this is the link i`ve been waiting on.


----------



## Draston (Jul 24, 2007)

Smokin mom that is completely badass . Thanks.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Sep 3, 2007)

What about an update?


----------



## shuggy4105 (Sep 4, 2007)

hey Draston, good to see you`ve ended up with some (hpefully) smokeable weed. 
we were quite close with timings on growing, but mines still have a good 4 weeks to go-even though they`ve been flowering for 8 weeks allready, the trich`s are still mostly clear.
how about that update?


----------

